# Software Warning - Babylon



## Hawkeye (Dec 27, 2011)

This weekend, I took advantage of the Babylon translation software in an effort to help a new member from France settle in. This morning, I found that my normal home page had been hijacked by Babylon. I had to un-install two Babylon applications and three add-ons to get back to normal.

Be very careful when using anything from this company. I apologize for even mentioning them on this forum. (In the Welcome Center)


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 27, 2011)

I always use www.freetranslation.com Never had a problem with it.


----------



## HMF (Dec 28, 2011)

I've used Google translate http://translate.google.com/ . It works nicely, and you don't have to install anything.



Nelson


----------

